# honey syrup



## Laurence Hope

Looking for a recipe or idea how to make a syrup out of honey and ?? Would like a taste that would not overwhelm the honey flavor, but add a thinner to the honey so that the end product would flow more like syrup. Any ideas?
Thanks, Laurence


----------



## Bee Bliss

http://www.yankeemagazine.com/recipe/for/honey-lavender-syrup/14809

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Orange-Honey-Syrup-10414

http://www.yumsugar.com/Basic-Honey-Syrup-Recipe-12438493

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/honey-syrup/


Found these on a search. The lavender one sounds good as does the orange recipe. Probably can use other spices/herbs. Maybe fruit juice.

I just made a tangy plum jam using honey instead of sugar. I left the tart skins on. Really good. Maybe use one cooked plum (pureed) added to honey and thin a bit for syrup. You would have to refrigerate it.


----------



## sqkcrk

What r u using "honey syrup" on, pancakes?


----------

